# 60,000 grit?



## cryptolo (Nov 20, 2014)

For the longest time I finished my pens by sanding up to 600 grit then applying EEE-ultrashine and then shellawax. While this made for a high gloss shiny finish I wanted something a little better. 
I read on the description of EEE ultrashine that it effectively takes whatever your last sanding grit was and multiplies it by 5X! Thus my finish was basically the equivalent of 3000 grit. Then I got some fine sanding pads in the mail which go up to 12,000 grit. When I apply the EEE ultrashine after sanding up to 12,000 I theoretically get a 60,000 grit finish!! And boy does this ever make for a smoooooth surface!! 
Here is a link to the EEE with the description!
EEE-Ultra Shine Paste Wax: 250ml at Penn State Industries


----------



## Edgar (Nov 20, 2014)

For wood pens, I usually just use a wad of the shavings to burnish the wood after sanding to 600 grit. I don't know exactly what level of micro mesh that corresponds to, but it's a lot faster & cheaper than using mm. To me it seems to be roughly equivalent to 3000 grit or so, but that's purely subjective.

You are right though, some extra sanding or burnishing beyond 600 grit will definitely improve a friction polish finish.


----------



## designer (Nov 20, 2014)

After sanding, have you tried to just burnish using brown paper bags?

It generates enough heat to extract oils from the wood and shine and finish the surface.  

I have not done this and tried to get a shiny or glossy surface afterwards.  It may or may not help you.  Just something to try.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm think the 12K grit is going to be smoother before you apply EEE to it?
Actually I think toilet paper would have a higher grit as compared to 12K MM pads.....




Scott (not going to test it) B


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 23, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I'm think the 12K grit is going to be smoother before you apply EEE to it?
> Actually I think toilet paper would have a higher grit as compared to 12K MM pads.....
> 
> 
> ...



I think you need a new brand of TP......

All grits aren't equivalent. There are several grit number cross references available that will show you how they fall.


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 23, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I'm think the 12K grit is going to be smoother before you apply EEE to it?
> Actually I think toilet paper would have a higher grit as compared to 12K MM pads.....
> 
> On the farm Sears catalog pages seemed to work.


----------



## KenV (Nov 23, 2014)

Grits do not work in multipliers --  EEE grit - commonly called Tripoli is about 10 microns particle size.   3M wet and dry paper 400Grit CAMI is 23 microns.  

1000 Grit CAMI is about 9.2 microns.   

Marketing can claim lots of things, but grit patterns are a function of the size particle, its shape, and how hard it is.  

10 Micron grit in wax is still a 10 micron scratch pattern,


----------



## steve worcester (Nov 28, 2014)

KenV said:


> Grits do not work in multipliers --  EEE grit - commonly called Tripoli is about 10 microns particle size.   3M wet and dry paper 400Grit CAMI is 23 microns.
> 
> 1000 Grit CAMI is about 9.2 microns.
> 
> ...



10 microns is about 2000G in P grit and as you stated 1000 CAMI.

So going that high on paper and then using EEE is going backwards.

But if it works for him, it works for him.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2014)

79spitfire said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm think the 12K grit is going to be smoother before you apply EEE to it?
> ...


 

We don't use no 'girlie paper' around these parts, we go with the 'one-n-done' TP!  Just kidding.....I think the BlueBear stuff is going to be abrasive compared to a window pane?






Scott (EEE is rough) B


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 30, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> 79spitfire said:
> 
> 
> > SDB777 said:
> ...



I have to agree with your final statement (in bold) I tried 'polishing' scratches out on my sapling blanks and it ended up leaving new ones....


----------

